# Greek Padagogy: Grammar survey, 1st year.



## Sydnorphyn (Mar 8, 2008)

Which Grammar is "better" Mounce or Machen...and Why - the why is very important to me in this thread (I do not care how many of copies Mounce has sold in the states- that is a moot point in my survey, thanks.). 

John


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, I certainly do not like Machen. Machen's book introduces topics in a wierd order, does not deal much at all with rare forms, and uses older, archaic language to describe grammatical forms, language which is not much used today. Of course, the new second edition edited by Dan McCartney (my prof at WTS) is probably improved in many of these matters. But I would still not use that grammar to teach Greek. My favorite Greek textbook is _From Alpha to Omega_ by Anne Groton. It teaches students to read Plato as well as the NT, and teaches in an extremely logical, easy-to-follow manner. In fact, it can be used by someone who wants to study Greek on his own. I've heard good things about Mounce, but I do not have access to him.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Mar 8, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Well, I certainly do not like Machen. Machen's book introduces topics in a wierd order, does not deal much at all with rare forms, and uses older, archaic language to describe grammatical forms, language which is not much used today. Of course, the new second edition edited by Dan McCartney (my prof at WTS) is probably improved in many of these matters. But I would still not use that grammar to teach Greek. My favorite Greek textbook is _From Alpha to Omega_ by Anne Groton. It teaches students to read Plato as well as the NT, and teaches in an extremely logical, easy-to-follow manner. In fact, it can be used by someone who wants to study Greek on his own. I've heard good things about Mounce, but I do not have access to him.



Why would you not use the Grammar to teach, A-O has the same archaic language as Machen, I just peaked. Please clarify. Thanks


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 8, 2008)

Groton uses the standard modern terms for things. What archaic language are you referring to?


----------

